
MyProfil.es - marekmensa
http://www.myprofil.es/
======
marekmensa
Multiple networks = Multiple profile links MyProfil.es creates you one good-
looking link which contains it all.

------
iKnowKungFoo
Without looking, how is this different from about.me, which has a much more
easy to remember domain name?

